# Does anyone try the 80-problem practice exam by Justin Kauwale?



## ericjiangpsu (Jul 21, 2017)

Guys, 

Any one know anything about this $35 pdf version practice problems?

If anyone bought it, are those problems matched with the new specs of the TFS PE exam? (Oct 2017)

http://engproguides.com/thermalexam.html

Thank you guys


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 21, 2017)

Have not seen that before.  Looks legit though.  More practice problems can't hurt.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi ericjiangpsu

Yes, the exam and guide have been updated for the new 2017 mechanical pe exam format. There are a few people on engineer boards that took my sample exam. Hopefully they respond too.


----------



## justdoitNG (Jul 24, 2017)

I did buy the practice test..its in line with the exam syllabus..and matches the standard of the actual exam (as per NCEES practice exam)..in my opinion, it would be better if more questions that required ASHRAE look up were added..but overall its a good buy if you want more problems to solve (which was my case).


----------



## justin-hawaii (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you justdoitNG,

I very much appreciate the suggestion to include more ASHRAE type problems and I think that is valuable information for others taking the Thermal and Fluid exam.  I will definitely include more of these types of problems in the next version of the sample exam.

ASHRAE Fundamentals and ASHRAE Systems and Equipment are key resources for the T&amp;F PE Exam.  



justdoitNG said:


> I did buy the practice test..its in line with the exam syllabus..and matches the standard of the actual exam (as per NCEES practice exam)..in my opinion, it would be better if more questions that required ASHRAE look up were added..but overall its a good buy if you want more problems to solve (which was my case).


----------



## sayed (Aug 15, 2017)

if the exam is anything like the study guide, it'd be riddled with errors.

They are mostly grammatical errors but unfortunately they change what the statements say, leaving you having to figure out what is meant for them to make sense. (I don't think English is the author's first language)

There are even logical errors, such as there being a statement saying that a motor generates energy (it does not, a generator does that)

It gets worse in the second half of the book. Sometimes you see issues like 3 pages in a row. Sometimes there is a question in the wrong section (book has 10 sections with different topics)


----------



## Saad85 (Aug 29, 2017)

ericjiangpsu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any one know anything about this $35 pdf version practice problems?
> 
> ...


Yes it is matching the new specifications , and I recommend to have as reference during the PE exam


----------



## landolakes (Sep 16, 2017)

I found the practice exam very helpful as an additional practice test resource.

yes there were some errors but justin is quick to respond to inquiries to confirm and fix any mistakes.

for 35 bux, imo, worth it


----------



## NHEngineer037 (Sep 16, 2017)

I bought the HVAC-R exam and found it very helpful.


----------



## ericjiangpsu (Sep 16, 2017)

Anyone knows the Discount Code?   Thanks


----------



## sayed (Sep 19, 2017)

landolakes said:


> I found the practice exam very helpful as an additional practice test resource.
> 
> yes there were some errors but justin is quick to respond to inquiries to confirm and fix any mistakes.
> 
> for 35 bux, imo, worth it


agreed


----------



## ericjiangpsu (Sep 19, 2017)

Very well. Thank you guys.

I just purchased it, and it seems well organized and solutions are so clear (better than both SMS and NCEES).


----------

